# Cubeforyou seriousness?



## TioMario (Nov 25, 2009)

My question today is how often people have problems with cubeforyou?. I mean, shipping problems, deliveries that take forever, problems when sending the money, and they receiving it, etc. I want to buy a type A, a type C and a couple of cores, but when I saw the Feedback page I got scared with a lot of complains about this kind of problems.
Thank you


----------



## Kxg (Nov 25, 2009)

Lots and I mean LOTS of people got problems with them. 

It's enough to check their forums:
"order not received"
"order number ... not received"
"item missing"
" ... broken"
"received not what ordered"
"order not shipped"

Etc. Don't buy from them. In case you have any problems, it's impossible to solve it with them. Only way you can solve your problems is opening dispute at paypal or contacting your credit card issuer.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 25, 2009)

I was sending the money by Western Union, buy it looks like it would be the same thing. 
I don't want to waste my money, should I buy cubes from the people here on the Hardware forum or something? or do you know a better page?


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 25, 2009)

they are like extreme busy, i don't know exactly why.

also, my country dose not appear anymore in the shipping area, as i was choosing Other in the old site, but now, i can't buy from them.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.cube I think I heard that the MHZ are C4Y brand.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 25, 2009)

Color *Polygon* Hollow Magic Intelligence Test *Cube* (WTF)
Professor's 2x2x2, "*The King of Puzzles*" (ummm, okay)

With those names I would say "no" to that page... :fp


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 25, 2009)

Actually, I've heard sites like that are quite good. Very, very cheap, but don't buy any of their brand puzzles. Just confirm with the forum that they're a legitimate type like a C or something, and they'll be fine. They have a habit of naming the puzzles with dumb overdone titles like "7x7x7 Magic Intelligence Tester". I haven't heard much about popbuying, but I know dealextreme is good.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 25, 2009)

Worker said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.cube I think I heard that the MHZ are C4Y brand.



Yes; MHZ=Mohzi=C4Y, LL=lan lan, MR=maru, YJ=yong jun.

Popbuying more or less IS dealextreme/dealperfect, just with a different payment screen. And don't mind the crazy names, those are just artifacts of hilarious translation issues.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 25, 2009)

Contrary to what seems to be happening to everyone else, I have recieved EVERY order Ive placed on C4Y, and in a good time period. And thats about 10 orders maybe?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 25, 2009)

How do I know which are the names here for the C4U cubes?
When i go into the descriptions I only see crazy stuff like:

- *Multiple Challenging Levels!* *Unlock them* as you improve to become master of the Cube! (Unlock challenges? is this a videogame?)
- *Single & Multiplayer Games*! Play by yourself or challenge your friends!.
- Align *54 squares* so that the colors match up on all *9 sides*. (WTF2L)

Anyway, I don't want to be robbed, I will have to pay an expensive shipment for any product, and that makes it more difficult.


----------



## jskcuber (Nov 26, 2009)

*iyahhhh*

man im sick of waiting for my order i too have been having problems with them. They seem to be going down in service : (. camuber, hknowstore, and popbuying are going great.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've not had problems in the past, but I've spent an awful long time this week trying to track down screws and springs similar to those that James was supposed to send me with my Type A Third Models. I am disappoint.


----------



## SuperNerd (Nov 26, 2009)

My Friend has had a problem with them recently where they don't accept any email address that he puts in. If anyone has a solution for that it would be great if you could tell me.


----------



## (R) (Nov 26, 2009)

mine doesn't accept the US Or Canada as a viable location, it says please choose area when you already have. I ordered off of cubefans though, no problems there


----------



## mr.onehanded (Nov 26, 2009)

I've bought from them three times. The first was fine but the second time I was missing a core and one of my cubes was black instead of white. I assume that the cube was the wrong color due to a lack of stock -- and because shipping took over a month. The next time I bought from them I brought up the problems I had and threatened to shop else where and they sent me the core with my new shipment. They also sent me around six extra cubie caps and around three extra packs of stickers. So in my book we are square.

I think the problems may have had to do with my order being so large, and them being backed up. The third time I ordered the shipment came in under a week.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Nov 26, 2009)

TioMario said:


> How do I know which are the names here for the C4U cubes?
> When i go into the descriptions I only see crazy stuff like:
> 
> - *Multiple Challenging Levels!* *Unlock them* as you improve to become master of the Cube! (Unlock challenges? is this a videogame?)
> ...



You don't need to worry about the descriptions, just look at the picture, if you see edge caps, then they are C4Y cubes, and I think there is no shipping fee, only 2 dollar or 1 dollar fee, I have ordered from them, it safely got to my house, i think this is way better than cube4you, no shipping + safer


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 26, 2009)

:/ I have bought about 5 or 6 orders and have never had a problem  Only *extra* parts


----------



## Steyler (Nov 26, 2009)

*cube4you*

cube4you has good cubes, but it has CRAPPY shipping.
popbuying.com is better


----------



## Synester (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm still waiting on getting back $85 from c4Y after they charged me twice for my gigaminx.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've never had a problem with them, but I haven't ordered for a couple months, maybe things have changed.

And I think the reason why you only see complaints about C4Y is because the people who don't have a problem at all and receive their order perfectly don't make a thread about it, but the people who have problems DO make threads about it.

And they did have the wrong name for some cubes, like for example, I think they named the New Type AII the 'type A third model' and other stuff like that.
I bought the New Type AII thinking it was the type A third model.

Apart from that, all my experience with them has been good.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 26, 2009)

at least 3 orders by me -- all were fine. Two were the slowest delivery option; they completed it quickly but Hong Kong took forever to ship it to the United States, so I got it maybe a month later. One of my orders was slightly more expensive [due to faster delivery option], and I got it amazingly fast, like within the same week I made the order.


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've made 1 order and it arrived in 3 days from time of order placement, everything that I ordered came, plus another set of stickers!


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't had any problem until recently, but I think it might have been my fault...


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, it looks like I should give it a try with some cheap crap and see what happens...


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought stuff from them, they were pretty good with my three orders. The second one had a slow delivery and I didn't get it until three weeks later instead of my usual two (I pick the slowest delivery option on my orders.)

The one thing that they should fix are order statuses. Sometimes my shipment says it's not shipped and other times it says I hadn't paid yet and thus, no discount points for me D; 

Also I'm not sure if everyone is going through this problem but they give me a tracking number for my package but for some reason when I do track it, the number does not exist? o.o;


----------



## Crazycuber (Nov 28, 2009)

Cube4you cubes are very good speedcubes, but the bad thing is it can take a while to place your order. I mean, They might say they havent recieved you order, and it takes a while to get it right. Thats why I use Paypal because then you dont have any problems with it.


----------

